# From Diamond to BLUE?



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been at diamond status for over a year. In recent weeks due to a combination of ridiculous trip requests, unsafe pickups, stops added, etc my cancellation rate has gone above 10%; I juggle acceptance and cancelation to keep the ability to see trip duration which Iconsider essential. Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue! WTF? Is that normal for Uber to drop you all the way back to beginner status? It's the most absurd thing I've ever seen. I don't even see trip duration now. BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been at diamond status for over a year. In recent weeks due to a combination of ridiculous trip requests, unsafe pickups, stops added, etc my cancellation rate has gone above 10%; I juggle acceptance and cancelation to keep the ability to see trip duration which Iconsider essential. Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue! WTF? Is that normal for Uber to drop you all the way back to beginner status? It's the most absurd thing I've ever seen. I don't even see trip duration now. BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


YES.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Goober pro is just a compliance scam.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

So now I'm in an absurd situation where I have to blindly accept and complete ALL TRIPS in order to keep my acceptance rate above 85% and cancelation rate down to 4%. Based on the trips that are being pushed my way every time I drive, like extended pickups of 20+ minutes for short 3-5 minute rides, or long trips out of town, this is just not going to happen. Absolutely infuriating.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You know

You do not HAVE to play their stupid games.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Does it even matter what rank you are ?
Those offers are all jokers . Meaningless . Once lyft used to have a 25 % off on fuel that was nice.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I will never have a high enough acceptance rate to reach gold. I just don't do long pickups, unless I'm headed in that direction already. Or if there's an adequate surge. 
Or maybe once in a while I might do one anyways, but not ever enough to reach their gold acceptance level. Whatevs.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been at diamond status for over a year. In recent weeks due to a combination of ridiculous trip requests, unsafe pickups, stops added, etc my cancellation rate has gone above 10%; I juggle acceptance and cancelation to keep the ability to see trip duration which Iconsider essential. Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue! WTF? Is that normal for Uber to drop you all the way back to beginner status? It's the most absurd thing I've ever seen. I don't even see trip duration now. BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


The "essential" importance you put on getting very limited trip info doesn't make sense in light of the severe price you have to pay to get it, which is maintaining an astronomical 85% acceptance rate.

And if you happen to be lucky enough to work in a market where good rides are plentiful, then the limited trip info becomes LESS essential.

Either way, the importance you put on keeping limited trip info doesn't make sense.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh, I'm not a beginner, but I've never been anything but blue. I must be doing it wrong.........


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> So now I'm in an absurd situation where I have to blindly accept and complete ALL TRIPS in order to keep my acceptance rate above 85% and cancelation rate down to 4%. Based on the trips that are being pushed my way every time I drive, like extended pickups of 20+ minutes for short 3-5 minute rides, or long trips out of town, this is just not going to happen. Absolutely infuriating.


You don't have accept and complete all trips. My acceptance rating with Uber is at 24% and I grossed $1500 (combined with Lyft, Uber was about $980 @ 47 hours) last week. Just make sure to have conversations with your customers who seem interested in chatting. I find more people like to chat than not, and I usually make $200/$250 in tips a week. 

I don't go further than 3 miles, I don't chase surges unless they're 3-5 minutes away or the entire city is lit up like the 4th of July and they're over 15 bucks a surge, and I don't accept anything that I think will be a bad trip. Yeah, I'm sure I've missed out on some good ones, but I know that I avoided lots of $2.40 trips and saved gas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Relevant Levels of Uber Pro -
Blue = The level of maximum profit per trip.
Gold = The level you need to see trip estimates and get ASU tuition
Higher levels just indicate you drive more per quarter and reward you with useless coupons you will never use. Gone are the days when you could get 3% gas discounts for being Diamond.

As nearly as I can tell the ASU tuition is the real gem of the pro program. Without it I'd be blue because Uber always offers a bonus for picking up riders in a small area of downtown in my city but it is so small that you can park there and 75% of your trips will be out of the bonus region. So I'd probably just reject 75% of trips and collect the bonuses if not for tuition.

Platinum gives you an extra "destination" ride but the problem with destination rides is that they never go in the right direction and you forfeit long pickup fees. I never use the destination mode on Uber because it is useless unless you reject 90% of the wrong way destination rides and pickup close trips. In which case, you will be blue because it will murder your acceptance rate.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caring about your acceptance rate and status is rookie level
Profit is what matters


----------



## Uber_Thrill (May 9, 2021)

Make sure to get your cancellation rate below 10% because Uber will boot you. I’m Blue because my acceptance rate is below 25%. Uber won’t boot due to low acceptance rates.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber_Thrill said:


> Make sure to get your cancellation rate below 10% because Uber will boot you. I’m Blue because my acceptance rate is below 25%. Uber won’t boot due to low acceptance rates.


Thought it was 15%


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> You don't have accept and complete all trips. My acceptance rating with Uber is at 24% and I grossed $1500 (combined with Lyft, Uber was about $980 @ 47 hours) last week. Just make sure to have conversations with your customers who seem interested in chatting. I find more people like to chat than not, and I usually make $200/$250 in tips a week.
> 
> I don't go further than 3 miles, I don't chase surges unless they're 3-5 minutes away or the entire city is lit up like the 4th of July and they're over 15 bucks a surge, and I don't accept anything that I think will be a bad trip. Yeah, I'm sure I've missed out on some good ones, but I know that I avoided lots of $2.40 trips and saved gas.


If you want to see trip duration prior to accepting, then you DO have to keep your AR at 85% or above. In the ~20 months/~5,000 trips that I have been driving, I have flirted with that 85% many times and dropped briefly below a couple times; trip duration visibility was immediately shut off. The annoyance and inconvenience of not knowing the trip duration until the trip is actually started, or until you ask the pax before putting them in the car, is extreme. I am in a market where very good money is made by concentrating on short trips in the university and downtown areas. Outside that, you have a very high likelihood of ghetto-ish trips, long pickups/short ride trips, long 20-45 minute trips out to the ~300 wineries in the area, or any of several 45-60 minute routes to nearby towns, or VERY long trips especially to DC. Hence my primary motivation at maintaining high levels of the necessary standards; if I don't know how long the trip is, I will have to do a lot of cancelling. (Which perpetuates the problem.) Until today, however, I had never gone above 10% cancelation rate and therefore had no idea that Uber would bump me FOUR STEPS back down the ladder. F.k that.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber_Thrill said:


> Make sure to get your cancellation rate below 10% because Uber will boot you. I’m Blue because my acceptance rate is below 25%. Uber won’t boot due to low acceptance rates.





Juggalo9er said:


> Thought it was 15%


Y'all sure about that? I'd beg to differ...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> If you want to see trip duration prior to accepting, then you DO have to keep your AR at 85% or above. In the ~20 months/~5,000 trips that I have been driving, I have flirted with that 85% many times and dropped briefly below a couple times; trip duration visibility was immediately shut off. The annoyance and inconvenience of not knowing the trip duration until the trip is actually started, or until you ask the pax before putting them in the car, is extreme. I am in a market where very good money is made by concentrating on short trips in the university and downtown areas. Outside that, you have a very high likelihood of ghetto-ish trips, long pickups/short ride trips, long 20-45 minute trips out to the ~300 wineries in the area, or any of several 45-60 minute routes to nearby towns, or VERY long trips especially to DC. Hence my primary motivation at maintaining high levels of the necessary standards; if I don't know how long the trip is, I will have to do a lot of cancelling. (Which perpetuates the problem.) Until today, however, I had never gone above 10% cancelation rate and therefore had no idea that Uber would bump me FOUR STEPS back down the ladder. F.k that.


It sounds to me like you know how to stage for short trips. That fact alone should keep your cancellations down.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Being liberated from Uber Pro (diamond) was like taking a ball and chain off my neck.

Here's the thing I realized - Knowing the info about the ride was very rarely a factor in taking it.

The main factor that played into take the ride was the distance it was from me. Yes, if I knew the ride was going 40 miles north, way out of where I wanted to be, I may have turned it down. But those are very rare. In the vast majority of cases, I never cared much about the ride distance or direction. It was nice to know, but I really didn't care unless it was totally crazy (like the aforementioned example).

15 minutes NE? Fine. 9 minutes SW? Ok. 23 minutes South? Sure. It rarely made any difference in my tactic. It was just a luxury really.

With the way I play the game, all three parties stand to loose when the driver doesn't know the destination. 

Scenario 1 (without trip info) - There's a ride that's 20 minutes away and I don't know the destination, I'm not going to take it. The pax is inconvenienced, I don't make money and Uber doesn't make money. We all lose. 

Scenario 2 (knowing trip info) If I _do_ know the destination I _might _go pick them up if it's worth it (i.e. going in the direction I want or a long ride). In that case, we all win. If it's not a long ride, then we all loose again like scenario 1. But at least there's a _chance _that it could be a winner. If there's no ride info, it's a sure loser. 

Of course, there may be some other poor ant willing to drive 20 minutes when they pax could be going 2 miles down the road. They'll soon learn how dumb that is. Or maybe they won't in which case, they'll likely lose money over time.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> chatting.


Chatting leads to laryngitis.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue!


Sounds like a new 3-month period started and you no longer qualified for Diamond.



Cvillegordo said:


> BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


None of that has to do with whether you're Blue or Diamond.

If you earned less than 500 pts (may differ by region) in a 3-month period, than you are Blue. You would have needed to earn at least 7500 points to maintain Diamond.

If your ratings, rate, etc drop below the threshold, you will lose the ability to see trip info, but you would still maintain your tier level for the 3-month period.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Chatting leads to laryngitis.


If that’s the case, your bloodline is weak.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sounds like a new 3-month period started and you no longer qualified for Diamond.
> 
> 
> None of that has to do with whether you're Blue or Diamond.
> ...


You are off on the points required, it's 1200 in a 3-month period where I work. I requalified for diamond in the last period which ended in April, we are one month into the new period now, and yes, the tier level should have stayed the same. This was punitive.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

As far as cancellations, I don't believe there are any written standards for what will get you deactivated. I am always hovering around 15%.
As far as Diamond status. The percentage of acceptance and cancellation is so high/low that you essentially have to accept every request. To maintain 85% acceptance you can only deny 3 requests per 20. What difference does it make that you can see destination or distance or anything else for that matter. 
If I was stuck having to take 17 out of 20 requests, I'd be all over the freaking place. 15-20 min request galore. 
No thanks. Also, I don't need some shlock health insurance from a shlock agency.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> If you want to see trip duration prior to accepting, then you DO have to keep your AR at 85% or above. In the ~20 months/~5,000 trips that I have been driving, I have flirted with that 85% many times and dropped briefly below a couple times; trip duration visibility was immediately shut off. The annoyance and inconvenience of not knowing the trip duration until the trip is actually started, or until you ask the pax before putting them in the car, is extreme. I am in a market where very good money is made by concentrating on short trips in the university and downtown areas. Outside that, you have a very high likelihood of ghetto-ish trips, long pickups/short ride trips, long 20-45 minute trips out to the ~300 wineries in the area, or any of several 45-60 minute routes to nearby towns, or VERY long trips especially to DC. Hence my primary motivation at maintaining high levels of the necessary standards; if I don't know how long the trip is, I will have to do a lot of cancelling. (Which perpetuates the problem.) Until today, however, I had never gone above 10% cancelation rate and therefore had no idea that Uber would bump me FOUR STEPS back down the ladder. F.k that.


I’m sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post. I meant that you don’t need to see where the destination of the trip is in order to make decent money. It’s just another way Uber manipulates drivers into doing unprofitable trips.
I haven’t been able to see destinations in over a year and I’m making more money and saving more gas now than when I tried to keep my AR over 85%.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> So now I'm in an absurd situation where I have to blindly accept and complete ALL TRIPS in order to keep my acceptance rate above 85% and cancelation rate down to 4%. Based on the trips that are being pushed my way every time I drive, like extended pickups of 20+ minutes for short 3-5 minute rides, or long trips out of town, this is just not going to happen. Absolutely infuriating.


If you have to accept EVERY trip to see future trip details, what is the point of seeing trip details?


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been at diamond status for over a year. In recent weeks due to a combination of ridiculous trip requests, unsafe pickups, stops added, etc my cancellation rate has gone above 10%; I juggle acceptance and cancelation to keep the ability to see trip duration which Iconsider essential. Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue! WTF? Is that normal for Uber to drop you all the way back to beginner status? It's the most absurd thing I've ever seen. I don't even see trip duration now. BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


Forget about trip distance.. you’re not gonna get that 5% discount on fuel at select Exxon locations between the hours of 4AM and 5AM on the second Wednesday of odd numbered months! (Standard rates apply during summer, not valid in U.S. or Canada ).


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I’m sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post. I meant that you don’t need to see where the destination of the trip is in order to make decent money. It’s just another way Uber manipulates drivers into doing unprofitable trips.
> I haven’t been able to see destinations in over a year and I’m making more money and saving more gas now than when I tried to keep my AR over 85%.


So I'm assuming that you don't accept long pickups, and cancel unreasonable long trips after speaking to the pax. Have you had any complaints about refusing to take someone to their destination?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Update after calling support. After multiple extended periods of being placed on hold, I was told that in order to maintain Diamond, all drivers must achieve and sustain 95% AR and 2% cancelation, in addition to points and ratings. After I provided the nice support girl a screenshot from the driver app showing that it is in fact 85% and 4%, and then another hold, I was told that these were special requirements for me; essentially that I was grandfathered in under the old requirements. Wow. Anyone else hear about new standards of 95% AR, and 2% cancelation rate? All in all, what a bizarre way of managing your business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Update after calling support. After multiple extended periods of being placed on hold, I was told that in order to maintain Diamond, all drivers must achieve and sustain 95% AR and 2% cancelation, in addition to points and ratings. After I provided the nice support girl a screenshot from the driver app showing that it is in fact 85% and 4%, and then another hold, I was told that these were special requirements for me; essentially that I was grandfathered in under the old requirements. Wow. Anyone else hear about new standards of 95% AR, and 2% cancelation rate? All in all, what a bizarre way of managing your business.


YES.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> So I'm assuming that you don't accept long pickups, and cancel unreasonable long trips after speaking to the pax. Have you had any complaints about refusing to take someone to their destination?


Long pick ups pay decent in my city since we get 94¢ a mile, so I can see how they can be bad for you if you get less than that, but even then, I usually turn them down if they’re too long. I do better staying within the busy areas and getting trips to and from the airport or from downtown to tourist attractions.

I’ve never had anyone complain about me not wanting to do an hour long trip, they’ve always seemed to understand, especially when I explain to them how low the pay is. The furthest I do these days is about 30 minutes, unless the day sucked or it’s my last trip and I just want the gas money.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

High acceptance high cancel
You can’t see rid info
You take a short pickup ride but u have no clue stereotypes how long ride giing
I prefer keep high but choose rides max profit


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Our driver app is absolutely messed up. In spite of seeing a Blue triangle next to my name,, here's what I now see when I click on it:










If I click a second time, I see this:










My ACTUAL numbers are as shown:










What the fk?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

These Apps are third world trash.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Our driver app is absolutely messed up. In spite of seeing a Blue triangle next to my name,, here's what I now see when I click on it:
> 
> View attachment 599176
> 
> ...


You’re blue because your cancel rate is 12%.

The app is correct, just confusing on this.

You earned Diamond level points last period, which makes you Diamond thru this period - IF you get your cancel rate back under 4%.

That screen is also telling you how many points you need to earn to keep your Diamond level thru next period, too (again, you still need your cancel rate fixed)


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You’re blue because your cancel rate is 12%.
> 
> The app is correct, just confusing on this.
> 
> ...


Yeah, all true - thanks. Still pissed that I got "demoted" all the way back to newbie status. Not seeing trip duration is annoying. So far I haven't had any pickups that turned out to be surprise interstate trips...but have still had to cancel a couple for safety reasons. (Which does not change your cancelation rate.)


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

New2This said:


> Y'all sure about that? I'd beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 598409


I don't think Uber is in a mood for deactivations right now merely for CR given the massive driver shortage they are facing.

If the streets ever get flooded with ants again, your 57% might put you at risk. Of course at that point you might want to quit driving anyway


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> I don't think Uber is in a mood for deactivations right now merely for CR given the massive driver shortage they are facing.
> 
> If the streets ever get flooded with ants again, your 57% might put you at risk. Of course at that point you might want to quit driving anyway


Agreed although that screenshot is pre-COVID.

I regularly kept a 50%+ Cancellation Rate with zero consequences. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Update: support is clueless. (I realize this is not exactly Breaking News.) Tonight my cancelation rate dropped to 10% from a high of 14%, which was when Uber demoted me to Blue. Suddenly I am Diamond again. Support was completely full of crap to tell me what they did.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been at diamond status for over a year. In recent weeks due to a combination of ridiculous trip requests, unsafe pickups, stops added, etc my cancellation rate has gone above 10%; I juggle acceptance and cancelation to keep the ability to see trip duration which Iconsider essential. Suddenly this afternoon I checked my stats and I see that they have dropped me from diamond to Blue! WTF? Is that normal for Uber to drop you all the way back to beginner status? It's the most absurd thing I've ever seen. I don't even see trip duration now. BTW, acceptance rate is 88%, overall rating 4.98, approaching 5,000 trips. Nuts.


I had the same issue, only I was busted from Platinum to Gold. With the driver shortage, pickups are longer and trips are longer, reducing the number of trips you can do. Meeting quest is now all but impossible for me. I've found I've had to decline very long trip usually for personal reasons. Of course when you get below 85% they take away the distance and time to punish you... like a child.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Uber Pro was UBER's way in addressing unfavorable rides in drivers point of view. Either bad area, long pick up, low pay out, or what ever combination. In exchange we where given trip duration, priority customer service (?), better bonus (?) and other beanies, but we had to keep a certain percentage rate. I wont debate if PRO status was beneficial or not, as that has been posted numerous times. To some, it worked, others didn't care and made money. For me, when I was doing RS fulltime, I became Diamond a few times and the money was good, but I certainly got some rides that under normal circumstances I wouldn't take. I eventually stopped being a fulltime driver, more of part timer and only while going to/from work with DT. It is a this time that I dropped to GLD, but still managed to have similar take home pay and earnings, with less time/miles involved.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> So now I'm in an absurd situation where I have to blindly accept and complete ALL TRIPS in order to keep my acceptance rate above 85% and cancelation rate down to 4%. Based on the trips that are being pushed my way every time I drive, like extended pickups of 20+ minutes for short 3-5 minute rides, or long trips out of town, this is just not going to happen. Absolutely infuriating.


You may just finally be clueing into the exploitative scam that Uber Pro truly is!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You may just finally be clueing into the exploitative scam that Uber Pro truly is!


You saw my update, right? Apparently this was just a good spanking to get me back in line, like a good little ant.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> You saw my update, right? Apparently this was just a good spanking to get me back in line, like a good little ant.


Diamond was reinstated but the guidelines persist, correct?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

whats a diamond driver?…


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> whats a diamond driver?…


a supreme ant.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Diamond was reinstated but the guidelines persist, correct?


I assume that I'll have to meet the requirements again by July 31 to renew for another quarter. The temporary demotion to Blue was obviously based on my cancelation rate getting above 10%. It's still not down to where it needs to be, see the screenshot, but diamond was reinstated. Mindgames.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I assume that I'll have to meet the requirements again by July 31 to renew for another quarter. The temporary demotion to Blue was obviously based on my cancelation rate getting above 10%. It's still not down to where it needs to be, see the screenshot, but diamond was reinstated. Mindgames.
> 
> View attachment 600672


Are they showing the Diamond level info?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Are they showing the Diamond level info?


Yes.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seeing I drive for Uber Eats the Diamond Status was worthless except when you called in and even then it was worthless!

Just focus on profit and Uber can shove their Diamonds Status where the sun doesn’t shine!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sounds like a new 3-month period started and you no longer qualified for Diamond.
> 
> 
> None of that has to do with whether you're Blue or Diamond.
> ...


During the 90 day period if your drop below a certain percentage points you can lose your Diamond Status.

I have had it happen to me twice and got it back when I went back over 75% acceptance rating but to retain my status by the end of the 90 days I needed my acceptance rating over 85%…

Being a Uber Eats driver the Diamond program is worthless just like their phone support!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> During the 90 day period if your drop below a certain percentage points you can lose your Diamond Status.
> 
> I have had it happen to me twice and got it back when I went back over 75% acceptance rating but to retain my status by the end of the 90 days I needed my acceptance rating over 85%…
> 
> Being a Uber Eats driver the Diamond program is worthless just like their phone support!


I agree. But the important lesson is that Uber can, an apparently will, manually override the app metrics.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> whats a diamond driver?…


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Update: support is clueless. (I realize this is not exactly Breaking News.) Tonight my cancelation rate dropped to 10% from a high of 14%, which was when Uber demoted me to Blue. Suddenly I am Diamond again. Support was completely full of crap to tell me what they did.
> 
> View attachment 600456


I have never received any viable information from support, even when doing Eats. I never call them anymore for anything, and my blood pressure has normalized since making this decision. BTW, I speak a little Russian as well, which is not so common around here in central VA, at least in my circles anyway.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Diamond originallly gave us $$$...then screwed us (with days to go) after we maintained it.
Direction/duration is important, but not life changing.
I'm Platinum...going back to Diamond... Diamond Pro support is worth killing for.


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> So now I'm in an absurd situation where I have to blindly accept and complete ALL TRIPS in order to keep my acceptance rate above 85% and cancelation rate down to 4%. Based on the trips that are being pushed my way every time I drive, like extended pickups of 20+ minutes for short 3-5 minute rides, or long trips out of town, this is just not going to happen. Absolutely infuriating.


I do that anyway. I make absurd money that way. I just take every ride I get.


----------

